# Enttäuschung: Löffler Thermohose



## jonibeck (4. November 2013)

Eigentlich gehöre ich nicht zu den Kunden die leicht zu verärgern sind. Aber die Enttäuschung über die [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004E9Q9TO/ref=cm_cr_rev_prod_title"]Thermohose[/ame] von Löffler, die ich mir vor kurzem gekauft habe, ist einfach zu groß. Am meistens ärgerts mich wenn ich drüber nachdenke, wieviel ich für die Hose bezahlt habe.

Grund des Ärgernisses ist, dass die Hose bereits nach 2 Monaten am Rücken über dem Sitzpolster aufgescheuert ist. Beim Reklamationsversuch wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass das von einem Rucksack oder ähnlichem kommen müsste und sie deswegen einen Umtausch ausschließen.

Sicherlich wurde die Hose in den 4 Wochen Islandurlaub schon häufig genutzt, aber dass sie dermaßen schnell verschleißt hätte ich nicht gedacht. Wenn ich daran denke wie lange mein vorherige Thermohose durchgehalten hat, ist das ein echter Witz dagegen. Mir bleibt jetzt nur die Hose noch so lang zu nutzen bis sie an der beschädigten Stelle aufreißt. Ich bin gespannt ob sie diesen Winter noch durchhält...

Ob das Fahren mit Rucksack nun eine übermäßige beanspruchung darstellt muss denke ich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Dass sich ein Hersteller wie Löffler absolut nicht kulant zeigt und nicht mal eine Reparatur anbietet finde ich jedoch nicht besonders zufriedenstellend. So schnell werde ich von denen sicherlich nichts mehr kaufen.

Noch ganz interessant zu erwähnen ist, dass mein Regenjacke (softshell) fast die ganze Zeit über der Hose bzw. unter dem Rucksack getragen wurde. Diese zeigt komischerweise absolut keine Anzeichen von Verschleiß. Scheint als gibt es Firmen die da ein beständigeres Material entwickeln konnten...

Der Thread hier soll jetzt keine Hetzjagd sein. Ich will nur jeden, der sich nicht einmal im Jahr ne Thermohose leisten kann, davon bewahren ebenfalls eine derartige Enttäuschung zu erleben. Von den ebenfalls schlecht verarbeiteten Nähten an den Knien will ich jetzt mal garnicht anfangen...


----------



## Thiel (4. November 2013)

Ist sie denn wenigstens sonst ok ? Warm ? Schwitzt man viel ? Trocknet sie gut ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (4. November 2013)

Radhosen, die durch Verwendung eines Rucksacks kaputt gehen, taugen höchstens für die Eisdiele, und diese hat im Winter eh zu, von daher braucht man für die Eisdiele keine Thermohose, das sollte man den Damen und Herren von Löffler mal erklären


----------



## lorenz4510 (4. November 2013)

naja das ne radhose durch nen Rucksack kapput wird hör ich zum ersten mal.

tragt ihr den Rucksack am hintern oder zwischen den beinen oder wie genau soll das funktionieren?


----------



## jonibeck (4. November 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Ist sie denn wenigstens sonst ok ? Warm ? Schwitzt man viel ? Trocknet sie gut ?


Sonst war ich eigentlich zufrieden. Passform war jetzt nicht ganz so toll und an den Knien ist sie ziemlich eng. Mit meiner vorherigen (Pearl Izumi) war ich deutlich zufriedener..



> naja das ne radhose durch nen Rucksack kapput wird hör ich zum ersten mal.
> 
> tragt ihr den Rucksack am hintern oder zwischen den beinen oder wie genau soll das funktionieren?


Ich hatte die Schulterriemen relativ locker, um die Schultern zu entlasten. Deswegen lag er halt eher am unteren Rücken auf wie am ganzen Körper. Aber wie gesagt da war nach einiges über der Thermohose und all das hat überlebt...


----------



## IndianaWalross (5. November 2013)

jonibeck schrieb:


> Von den ebenfalls schlecht verarbeiteten Nähten an den Knien will ich jetzt mal garnicht anfangen...



1) Waren diese Nähte schon vorab als schlecht verarbeitet zu erkennen - ja oder nein? 
2) War die Hose zu eng, so dass die Nähte durch die Beanspruchung dort ggf. Schäden genommen haben könnten?

Wenn 1 + "nein" der Fall ist könntest du vielleicht doch noch was reissen, Stichwort "versteckter Mangel". Dann tauscht du halt das Ding wegen der Nähte am Knie um anstatt wegen durchgescheuertem Rücken . Wenn dich das so ärgert ist es evtl. nen Versuch wert.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (5. November 2013)

Hallo,

wenn das nach zwei Monaten passiert ist, hast du ja noch volle Gewährleistung. Das heisst, in den ersten 6 Monate ist dein Vertragspartner (wo du die Hose gekauft hast) in der Beweispflicht.
Nach den 6 Monaten dreht sich die Beweispflicht um (so das Gesetz).

Das du noch eine Jacke (oder anderes) getragen hast und somit die Hose nie einem direkten Kontakt zu diesen dingen hatte, würde ich explizit darauf hinweisen.

Ich würde nochmal Reklamieren und mich nicht beweislosen Behauptungen abspeisen lassen.


Das kenne ich von Löffler nicht.
Ich hatte mal mit meiner Jacke/Hose (Regensachen) mit der dichtigkeit am Anfang probleme. Da hatte ich Löffler angeschrieben und prompt die Antwort bekommen, ich soll die Sachen zu Löffler schicken - damit sie die Imp. kostenfrei neu machen.

Die Sache war innerhalb von 2 Wochen erledigt.

Nicht gleich aufgeben

Das ist die Masche heute von den Firmen.


----------



## lorenz4510 (5. November 2013)

mit schlechter Verarbeitung kann man immer reklamieren stimmt, nur wie jonibeck sagte, die nähte waren von anfang an am knien unter aller sau.

dann gehört sowas auch sofort reklamiert und nicht erst die ganzen Kleidung kapputgenutzt und dann versucht man sie zu reklamieren.

normaler verschleiss von Kleidung dem sie nun mal unterliegt ist kein grund für nen Hersteller etwas zurücknehmen zu müssen.

sicher kann man das versuchen als grund anzugeben, aber obs bei ner abgenutzten hose klappt ist eher glückssache.


----------



## Rolf1962 (5. November 2013)

Hast du bei Löffler reklamiert oder beim Händler?
Eine Garantie kann nur der Hersteller geben und diese nach seinen Bedingungen und sofern nicht gegen die guten Sitten wie dem BGB verstossend.
Die Gewährleistung ist gesetzlich und greift beim Händler oder Versender. Wie schon vorher erwähnt gilt die Beweislast während der ersten 6 Monate für den Händler. Wenn du in einer größeren Stadt bist kannst du auch zur Verbraucherzentrale gehen. Ansonsten bleibt dir vorerst nur die Möglichkeit, einen volljährigen Zeugen beim erneuten Besuch dabei zu haben oder per Einschreiben mit Kopie der Rechnung und eingefügtem Foto zu reklamieren um die Umkehrfrist auszusetzen.
Bleib vorerst freundlich aber bestimmt, und drohe notfalls mit dem Anwalt. Dieser ist nicht so teuer und bei eindeutigen Fällen ist das Honorar beim Händler zu holen.


----------



## Fahrenheit (17. November 2013)

Hallo jonibeck,

würde mich mal interessieren, wie die Geschichte ausgegangen ist?

Wollte mir nämlich genau diese Hose zulegen und bin natürlich nun etwas vorsichtig. War über deinen Bericht allerdings verwundert, denn ich habe von Löffler eine Bibtight und ein Trikot und bin mit den Sachen höchst zufrieden: Verarbeitung, Haltbarkeit, Funktion, stimmt eigentlich alles. Die Fa. hat an sich einen guten Ruf, aber sowas was du berichtest kann natürlich nicht angehen. Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle auch direkt mit Löffler in Vebindung setzen. Hast Du aber sicherlich bereits gemacht?

Fahrenheit


----------



## Kharne (17. November 2013)

Wenn die Hose nach 2 Monaten kaputt ist dem Händler um die Ohren kloppen, der muss sich 
darum kümmern und kann sich auch nicht hinter Aussagen vom Hersteller verstecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## americo (17. November 2013)

ich möchte mich dem posting von rolf1962 im großen und ganzen anschliessen.

1. wo hast du reklamiert, beim händler oder beim hersteller?
2. stammt die hose direkt von amazon oder über einen derer marketplacehändler?

grundsätzlich ist erster ansprechpartner des kunden grundsätzlich der händler.
leider sind grade im internet viele shops und auch grade bei amazon manche marketplacehändler sehr unseriös und fragwürdig.
da wird leider oft markenware angeboten, ohne echten herstellersupport,
sicher steht auch der dabei irgendwie in der kritik, aber in erster linie liegts doch am händler.

ich hab miteinem internetshop der u.a. salomon schuhe verkauft zuerst ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht.
meine knapp 3 monate alten kaum getragenen schuhe hatten ein loch, der händler wollte mir lediglich einen teilbetrag erstatten.
(kaufpreis abzüglich "gebrauchsvorteil und angenommene tragehäufigkeit).
nach einigem hin und her stellte sich heraus, dass er die ware nicht direkt von salomon erhält, in dem fall war es ein riesenaufwand überhaupt jemanden von salomon zu erreichen.
das sollte im falle von löffler deutlich einfacher sein.
am ende half nur in zig bewertungsportalen eine vernichtende kritik über die reklamationsabwicklung zu schreiben bis sich der RA des händlers meldete und mir gegen rücknahme/"relativierung" meiner bewertungen die schuhe komplett zu ersetzen.
plötzlich war ein salomon vertreter "im shop" und sie kamen wie wunder zu dem entschluss, dass es ein eindeutiger verarbeitungsmangel war.

selber mit einem RA kommen lohnt sich ausdrücklich nur dann, wenn man eine rechtsschutzversicherung hat und diese das ganze übernimmt.
andernfalls wär der aufwand garantiert zu hoch und der ausgang viel zu ungewiss.


----------



## 3idoronyh (18. November 2013)

Ich habe eine Löffler Windhose Bib.
Suuuuper weich, angenehm zu tragen, usw...

Nur:Als Windschutz ein Witz, weil das winddichte am Knie (also nicht unter, sondern AM Knie endet!

WENN also schneidender Wind ist (wozu ich die Hose ja wollte) dann ists Essig.


Bin abgenervt von Löffler.
Bei normalem Wetter tun es meine Thermo Bibs von Rose fürn Fuffi, bei Wind zieh ich jetzt ne billige Icepeak Hose drüber.

die Windbreaker von Vaude waren panzerartig steif, und die von Löffler ist ein Unterbein-betrüger!


----------



## Fahrenheit (18. November 2013)

Danke 3idoronyh! Schön, dass man hier noch mal einen Tipp bekommt  (während sich der TE wohl gar nicht mehr zu irgendwas äussert). Von der  Hose werde ich dann wohl Abstand nehmen.


----------



## 3idoronyh (18. November 2013)

Fahrenheit schrieb:


> Danke 3idoronyh! Schön, dass man hier noch mal einen Tipp bekommt  (während sich der TE wohl gar nicht mehr zu irgendwas äussert). Von der  Hose werde ich dann wohl Abstand nehmen.


 
Gern!
Die Löffler ist wirklich geil bequem, sitz schon, ist nicht so panzermässig wie die Vaude...aber eben ab Knie null winddicht!

Schlecht, wenn man denkt, man hätte sich ne winddichte gekauft!
Es ist sowieso schwer, was gutes, athmungsaktives winddichtes zu finden.
Schwitztüte ist schlecht, im Moment fahre ich sehr gutr mit Lidl U Hose lang, Rose Thermobib lang, und nix, und wenns arg kalt wird, zieh ich die lange dünne, weite Icepeak Hose über!


----------



## Fahrenheit (18. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Es ist sowieso schwer, was gutes, athmungsaktives winddichtes zu finden.
> Schwitztüte ist schlecht, im Moment fahre ich sehr gutr mit Lidl U Hose lang, Rose Thermobib lang, und nix, und wenns arg kalt wird, zieh ich die lange dünne, weite Icepeak Hose über!



Hatte die Löffler auch schon anprobiert und fand sie auch sehr bequem. Aber nach den Stories hier...
Icepeak scheint ne Skihose zu sein? 
Ich habe mir auch schon überlegt, mir eine Windstopper Hose aus dem Skilanglauf-Sortiment zu holen. Leider sind die halt meist unten weit statt eng. Im Moment fahre ich mit Beinlingen & ner Regenhose drüber, weil ich noch keine andere lange Hose habe. Da ist natürlich Schwitzen vorprogrammiert bzw. die Suppe kann net raus aus der Hose   "Oben rum" bin ich gut versorgt, habe eine Gore Winstopperjacke mit der ich sehr happy bin. Hose suche ich was vergleichbares. Hab halt nur keine Lust 3 Hosen übereinander anzuziehen...


----------



## Kharne (18. November 2013)

Wenn man nix gegen Labberlook hat: Ne dickere Jogginghose mit ner Lauftights drunter ist super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3idoronyh (18. November 2013)

Fahrenheit schrieb:


> Hatte die Löffler auch schon anprobiert und fand sie auch sehr bequem. Aber nach den Stories hier...
> Icepeak scheint ne Skihose zu sein?
> Ich habe mir auch schon überlegt, mir eine Windstopper Hose aus dem Skilanglauf-Sortiment zu holen. Leider sind die halt meist unten weit statt eng. Im Moment fahre ich mit Beinlingen & ner Regenhose drüber, weil ich noch keine andere lange Hose habe. Da ist natürlich Schwitzen vorprogrammiert bzw. die Suppe kann net raus aus der Hose   "Oben rum" bin ich gut versorgt, habe eine Gore Winstopperjacke mit der ich sehr happy bin. Hose suche ich was vergleichbares. Hab halt nur keine Lust 3 Hosen übereinander anzuziehen...


 

Ne die Icepeak ist ne weite Windstopperhose...sieht scheise aus, ist aber effektiv echt gut!

Bisher auf 3 Touren/ 280 Km echt gut gewesen, kein Schwitz, atmungsaktiv, usw.
Eng nicht ein, flattert aber auch kaum.
Ziemlich das Ideal für mich....ich hatte schön an Gore alp-x für 200 gedacht, oder was weiss ich....nur wasserdicht ist die Hose null....
Macht aber nix, das habe ich mir abgeschminkt, was atmet, ist nicht wasserdicht, und umgekehrt, habe immer ne dünne Schwitztüten Regenhose dabei, die passt mit Jacke und Hellmkappe und Flickzeug(!) in die Satteltasche....


----------



## 3idoronyh (19. November 2013)

Gibt die nicht mehr...ist ziemlich so eine: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Icepeak-Herren-Hose-Late-57055/dp/B00CUD9UGK/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_4"]Icepeak Herren Zip Off Hose Late IL 57055-290 28, Grau, 28: Amazon.de: Bekleidung[/ame]

Muss ja nur bequem sein, und winddicht!

Idee kam mir, als ich an BW Windschutzhose dachte....flatterig, billig, aber effektiv, gerade WEIL nicht so eng!


----------



## americo (19. November 2013)

ich finds schon etwas seltsam, dass man nach so einem eingangsstatement sofort "abstand" davor nimmt sich etwas von löffler zu kaufen...

ich habe mit löffler bekleidung eigentlich immer gute erfahrungen gemacht- ok, ich hatte auch nie grund zur reklamation.
ich habe u.a. 3 löffler gore windstopper blousons, die erste stammt irgendwann aus den 80ern und ich könnt sie heut noch anziehn (wenn sie mir noch passen würde).

nochmal: es fehlt jegliche aussage wer die reklamation abgelehnt hat und falls es der händler war, was löffler selber dazu sagt.
ich möchte jetzt gar nicht ausschliessen, dass auch die eine garantie ablehnen mit derselben begründung, aber solange dies im raum steht würde ich mich nicht davon abhalten lassen etwas von löffler zu kaufen.

ähnliches gilt für das posting von 3idoronyh,
bevor ich so eine hose kaufe probier ich sie doch auch mal an. und da müsste doch eigentlich auffallen, dass "mir" der windstopper nicht passt.
löffler macht sportbekleidung nicht erst seit gestern, würde mich wundern, wenn die grundsätzlich "falsch schneidern".

ich bin jetzt nicht von der presseabteilung dieser firma, aber ich hab halt die erfahrung gemacht, dass es durchaus auch am händler liegen kann, dass reklamationen abgelehnt werden.

 @joniback,
sofern du's nicht bereits gemacht hast probier doch einfach mal löffler direkt zu kontaktieren.
die haben wie ich gesehen habe zumindest im gegensatz zu vielen "großen herstellern" sogar noch einen direkten ansprechpartner- nicht nur über irgendwelche "hersteller shops".
vielleicht ist man ja bei löffler selber so kulant und nett da eine lösung zu finden. bei 119 euro wär's mir zumindest einen versuch wert.


----------



## Fahrenheit (19. November 2013)

americo schrieb:


> ich finds schon etwas seltsam, dass man nach so einem eingangsstatement sofort "abstand" davor nimmt sich etwas von löffler zu kaufen...
> 
> @_joni_back,
> sofern du's nicht bereits gemacht hast probier doch einfach mal löffler direkt zu kontaktieren.



Hallo americo,
falls Du mich meinst: ich habe ja erwähnt, dass ich wie Du mit meinen Löffler Produkten höchst zufrieden bin (meine kurze Bib sogar bereits mehrfach weiterempfohlen habe) und mich deshalb auch über den Beitrag des TE wundere. Ich nehme nicht nur wegen des einen Eingangsstatements Abstand von dieser (und NUR dieser Hose), sondern nachdem noch ein weiteres Statement von jemandem kam, der sich beklagt, dass die Hose an entscheidenden Stellen nicht winddicht sei. Du gibst dem TE Tipps, die er mehrfach schon bekommen hat und scheinst der Meinung zu sein, dass er das liest. Er hat aber längere Zeit gar nicht reagiert, was ich ausgesprochen unhöflich finde. Er macht etwas madig in einem Forum, Leute nehmen sich des Themas an, geben Tipps, stellen Fragen, und dann kommt keine Reaktion mehr vom TE. Ich halte Löffler auch für eine gute Marke. Aber ein Forum ist auch dazu da, um Erfahrungswerte aus erster Hand auszutauschen und evtl. von Fehlkäufen abgehalten zu werden.

Fahrenheit


----------



## 3idoronyh (19. November 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Wenn man nix gegen Labberlook hat: Ne dickere Jogginghose mit ner Lauftights drunter ist super


 Ist nich wahr!
ist ja wohl kaum Winddicht!

ist aber die frage, wo/was man fährt!

ich fahre XC und gerne mal 100 Km,....Da möchte ich nicht Baumwolle(!) Jogginghosen tragen....beim Hüpfen oder nur so 10 Km im Wald mags gehen


----------



## 3idoronyh (19. November 2013)

ähnliches gilt für das posting von 3idoronyh,
 bevor ich so eine hose kaufe probier ich sie doch auch mal an. und da müsste doch eigentlich auffallen, dass "mir" der windstopper nicht passt.
 löffler macht sportbekleidung

PASSEN tut der windstopper...bzw die Hose!
sie ist super bequem, aber ebn unten nicht , NICHT winddcht!

Und sorry, das habe ich nict bemerkt, wie auch...Bemerkt habe ich es auf einer 100 Km Tour, nach etwa 10 Km, wos schon angeschmoddert war...umdrehen konnte und WOLLTE ich nicht, und dann war sie ja wohl getragen??!!
Ein Hose als Windstopper zu verkaufen, die aber nur von oben bis ans Knie das ist, ist schon irreführend...!


----------



## Kharne (19. November 2013)

Wenn man mit dem Rennrad 100km Landstrasse schrubbt ist das was anderes als ne 40km Tour durch Wald, da funktioniert das mit der Jogginghose wunderbar


----------



## lorenz4510 (19. November 2013)

wobei heutzutage jogginhosen mehr aus Kunstfaser sind als aus baumwolle oder zumindest Mischgewebe.

ich für meinen teil würde auch ne jogginghose jederzeit ner windstopper"wasserdichte, schwitzige Plastiktüte" vorziehen.
oder mir dann gleich was ordentliches kaufen wenn ich mit 100km/h???? unterwegs bin dann nen wirklich funktionellen Windschutz drüberziehen.


----------



## RetroRider (19. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> [...]
> ich fahre XC und gerne mal 100 Km,[...]



Nennt sich das dann nicht "Marathon"? Oder soll "XC" wieder mal "Tour" heissen?


----------



## 3idoronyh (19. November 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Nennt sich das dann nicht "Marathon"? Oder soll "XC" wieder mal "Tour" heissen?


 

Wie das heisst, ist mir Latte.
Für "Tour" ists aber wohl bedeutend zu schnell, oder gibt's Tour auch in schnell?

Kann sein, dasses Tour ist, oder Marathon.
Tut ja in bezug auf die nicht winddichte Löffler(ab Knie) auch nichts zur Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonibeck (20. November 2013)

Entschuldigt das lange Ausbleiben einer Rückmeldung. Ich wollte das Thema eigentlich so schnell wie möglich vergessen, weswegen ich hier nicht mehr weiter geschrieben hab. Dass dann noch so viel Antworten dazu kamen habe ich eben erst entdeckt.

Zur Reklamation:
Ich habe die Hose in einer Fahrrad XXL Filiale gekauft und auch dort reklamiert. http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/
Diese haben die Hose direkt an Löffler geschickt und sie dort reklamiert. Die Aussage dass die Hose nicht reklamiert werden kann und angeblich von einem Rucksack o.Ä. aufgescheuert worden wäre, kam laut Aussage der Filiale direkt vom Vetreter von Löffler. Sie würden da Tests machen um derartige Schäden nachvollziehen zu können.

Demnach: Nein, weder bei nem zwielichtigem Shop im Internet gekauft. Nein, auch nicht nur 120 sondern 150 dafür bezahlt.
Und auch nein, direkt bei Löffler bzw. über die Filiale bei Löffler reklamiert. 

Ich werde bei der nächsten Hose definitiv wieder auf Pearl Izumi zurückgreifen. Von denen war meine erste Hose und die hat 4 Jahre durchgehalten und war eigentlich immernoch mehr als brauchbar. Leider ist mir die kurz vor meinem Trip nach Island abhanden gekommen weswegen ich am Tag meines Abfluges noch kurzfristig die Löffler kaufen musste. 

Zur Funktionalität der Löffler kann ich eigentlich nicht viel sagen, da ich sie bisher noch nicht ausgiebig bei gleichem Klima mit meiner alten Hose verglichen habe. Subjektiv war der Tragekomfort der Pearl Izumi deutlich besser, wobei diese auch kein Sitzpolster hatte. Geschwitzt habe ich in der Löffler auch relativ viel, da war die Pearl Izumi wiederum subjektiv auch deutlich besser. Allerdings habe ich die das letzte mal vorigen Winter getragen, also ist der Eindruck hier auch etwas länger her...

Ich bin selbst maßlos enttäuscht darüber, dass Löffler sich da nicht kulanter verhält. Ich habe bisher nie bereut für Bikeausrüstung etwas mehr zu bezahlen. Ich habe auch noch andere Sachen von Löffler. Unterwäsche mit der ich ziemlich zufrieden bin. Eine andere lange Unterhose ist auch an einer Naht gerissen, die wurde aber Problemlos umgetauscht. Ich bin alles andere als glücklich damit jetzt die Marke Löffler meiden zu müssen aber nochmal so ne Enttäuschung will ich mir selbst ersparen....

Hab ich jetzt alle Fragen beantwortet?


----------



## Kharne (20. November 2013)

Nein, eine noch nicht: Warum lässt du dich von FXXL abspeisen? Dass der Hersteller sagt dass 
erdie Hose nicht zurücknimmt, ist kein Beweis, dass du den Fehler herbeigeführt hast! Das 
geht (zum Glück!) nicht ganz so einfach. Sprich FXXL muss die Hose aus eigener Tasche zahlen.


----------



## jonibeck (20. November 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine Lust auf einen Rechtsstreit oder ähnliches. Evtl. werde ich mich nochmal schriftlich an FXXL wenden. Ich persönlich bevorzuge da einfach, derartige Läden dann in Zukunft zu meiden.

Ich habe jetzt nochmal direkt mit Löffler kontakt aufgenommen:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ich habe vor 3 Monaten eine Thermohose von Löffler gekauft und diese während meines Radurlaubs getragen.
> 
> ...



Sollte ich was neues hören werde ich es euch wissen lassen...


----------



## Kharne (20. November 2013)

Reiß einfach dem Verkäufer vor Ort verbal den Kopf ab, wenn du dein Geld zurück hast musst du ja nicht mehr hin


----------



## americo (21. November 2013)

also...
ich war gestern beim stadler und hab dort kräftig zugeschlagen.
aus neugierde hab ich mal ne löffler soft shell hose mit windstopper anprobiert und der sass exakt da wo er sitzen muss.

bei der verarbeitung konnte ich auch keine mängel erkennen.
meine freundin hat sich dann u.a. eine löffler softshell jacke mit windstopper gekauft.
auch da gab's keinerlei anzeichen schlechter verarbeitung.

also passform und verarbeitungsqualität sind einwandfrei, wobei das natürlich individuell verschieden sein kann. 
die firma macht erstklassige, hochwertige sportbekleidung ja auch schon länger als die meisten hier drin alt sind.

ob die abgelehnte reklamation nun nur vom händler oder direkt von löffler kam ist ja immer noch ungeklärt.

wer windstopper mit "wasserdichte, schwitzige Plastiktüte" verwechselt sollte am besten mal ganz von vorne anfangen und sich einfach mal etwas informieren.
sorry, aber die aussage ist einfach kompletter unsinn.


----------



## jonibeck (21. November 2013)

Hab bereits ne Antwort von Löffler bekommen:


> Sehr geehrter Herr ...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Antwort ist bereits raus. Bin jetzt gespannt wie's weitergeht.


----------



## americo (21. November 2013)

erstmal gratulation an jonibeck, dass du dir die mühe gemacht hast nochmal nachzufragen.

ich habe halt bereits die erfahrung gemacht, dass händler da durchaus sehr fragwürdig vorgehen.
leider darf man da niemandem trauen, eigentlich müsste man als kunde drauf bestehen die ablehnung der garantie durch den hersteller schwarz auf weiss vorgelegt zu bekommen.

ich hatte ein ähnliches problem mit salomon schuhen gekauft bei einem hannoveraner internerhändler, dessen namen ich leider nicht sagen darf.

die schuhe waren nach knapp 3 monaten defekt, also zum händler eingeschickt.
der wollte mir nur einen teilbetrag zurücküberweisen womit ich nicht einverstanden war.

dazu keinerlei reaktion dieses händlers... kontonummer und restbetrag wird zurücküberwiesen und sendepause...

der versuch jemanden bei salomon zu kontaktieren ist ein wahnsinnsunterfangen, da die offizielle salomon website nur deren shop bedient.

irgendwann hatte ich dann endlich mal einen mitarbeiter von salomon.at, der sich die beschädigung anhand der von mir vor dem einschicken gemachten fotos ansah und der zu dem ergebnis kam, es handle sich eindeutig um einen verarbeitungsfehler, der händler müsse die schuhe anstandslos austauschen lassen.

nur bekam und bekommt dieser händler seine ware offensichtlich nicht über salomon- woher? weis der geier...(selbes gilt auch für viele seine sonst verkauften artikel.

erst nachdem ich mich in mehreren bewertungsportalen massiv darüber beschwerte, meldete sich die geschäftsführerin des shops uns bot mir an gegen relativierung meiner bewertungen die schuhe komplett zu ersetzen, mittlerweile habe sich ein "vertreter von salomon" die schuhe angeschaut und einen ersatz bzw. der rückerstattung des kompletten kaufpreises "zugestimmt".

das ganze dauerte ca. 4 wochen, hat eine menge nerven und zeit gekostet...
heute verkauft dieser händler weiter wie damals, die bewertungen sind eigentlich eine katastrophe, er ist halt günstig (nicht billig!!!)...

da finde ich die reaktion von löffler jedenfalls als extrem positiv, egal was am ende dabei rauskommt.

so sieht für mich hervorragender herstellersupport aus.

halt uns bitte auf dem laufenden und viel glück dabei.


----------



## Kharne (21. November 2013)

Nochmal: Was der Hersteller sagt ist das eine, der Händler darf davon nicht abhängig machen 
was mit dem defekten Produkt geschieht! Wenn der Hersteller den Austausch ablehnt muss 
der Händler das eben aus eigener Tasche zahlen.


----------



## lorenz4510 (21. November 2013)

gut bei ébay ist es immer fraglich, sind einerseits privatleute andererseits firmen wo man zumindest in foren über die seriösität nachfragen kann.
da gibt's immer so Kandidaten.

aber beim normalen onlineshoping so nen Händler zu erwischen ist mir noch nie passiert.

im Normalfall gibt's doch etliche bewertungsseiten für onlineshops wo man anhand einer beispielsweise sterneskala die Qualität eines Shops herausfinden kann.

das es noch leute gibt die bei nem shop kaufen wo nicht selbstverständlich immer alles ausgetauscht wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3idoronyh (21. November 2013)

Also war heute wieder los, 90 km XC, und Start bei minus 2 Grad.
kein Wind, ok, aber eben kalt.

Die Löffler habe ich nicht vermisst, und was mir noch zu den angeblich so absurden 4 Hosenschichten(die ja am Bein 3, nicht 4 Schichten bilden...) einfiel: das ist ja der Janz normale, empfohlene 3 Schichten-Aufbau!
1. Schicht: dünn, schweiss aufsaugend
2. Schicht warm
3 Schicht winddicht!

Die Kombi aus Lidl U Hose, Rose Thermo und drüber ne locker, ergo weit , ergo Luftpolster bildend sitzende Trekkinghose war auch heute wieder top!

Kann ich sehr empfehlen, denn Atmungsaktivität all der 2-3-4-5 Lagen Gore und schiess mich tot Spezialhosen ist ja mau!


----------



## americo (22. November 2013)

wir entfernen uns zwar damit langsam immer mehr vom thema, es kann ja durchaus sein, dass FXXL seriös gearbeitet hat und löffler die reklamation tatsächlich abgelehnt hat.
dann lohnt aber auch ein weiterer streit nicht, da müsste man gutachten erstellen lassen...


im andern fall, wo ein hersteller kaum oder gar nicht zu erreichen ist und kategorisch an den händler verweist ist es problematischer.

diese händler wie in meinem fall, haben meist sehr agressive RA die kleinste lücken kennen und suchen, da lohnt sich ein streit selten, da der aufwand zu groß ist- solang man selber nicht die finanziellen mittel hat die sache nebenbei klären zu lassen.

dummerweise gibt es heute immer mehr solche shops, die genau auf diesem geschäftsmodel basieren...
und eben auch hersteller, die ihr zeugs "abgeben", kassieren und dann nix mehr davon wissen wollen.

natürlich ist auch der kunde schuld wenn er dort kauft, nur leider sind solche händler oft nicht ganz so einfach im vorfeld zu erkennen.

wie das mit den bewertungsportalen läuft weis man ja mittlerweile.
da bewerten die händler sich selber, es gibt agenturen die das übernehmen...
es gibt labels die ihr geld damit verdienen die kaufabwicklung "einigermaßen sicher" zu regeln und seriösität insgesamt vorgaukeln...
der "salomon händler" in meinem fall ist trusted shop partner, idealo partner...
beide interessiert es relativ wenig, wie dieser händler bei reklamationen im rahmen der gewährleistung vorgeht.

interessant ist, wenn ein händler am besten so extrem unseriös vorgeht, dass man als kunde fast keine möglichkeit hat seine erfahrungen anderen mitzuteilen, da dies nur mit juristischer hilfe möglich wäre...
aber diese diskussion ist hier erstmal absolut fehl am platz.


----------



## jonibeck (22. November 2013)

Neue E-mail. Ich werde weiterhin warten.


> sehr geehrter herr ...,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lorenz4510 (22. November 2013)

americo schrieb:


> dummerweise gibt es heute immer mehr solche shops, die genau auf diesem geschäftsmodel basieren...
> und eben auch hersteller, die ihr zeugs "abgeben", kassieren und dann nix mehr davon wissen wollen.


 
kann durchaus sein, einer der guten gründe nicht mehr im Einzelhandel einzukaufen, im onlineshopping ist alles schön automatisiert.
 nur der gang zur post ist nötig und das packet abzugeben ohne sich von nem Verkäufer volllabern zu lassen.


----------



## americo (22. November 2013)

grundsätzlich glaube ich kann man jetzt schon sagen, dass löffler hier absolut vorbildlichen und kundenfreundlichen service zeigt.

nochmal: viele hersteller kümmert es einen dreck was mit ihren sachen ist wenn sie es verkauft haben.

es wäre am ende evtl. zu klären, ob FXXL die gewährleistungsansprüche einfach erstmal grundsätzlich ablehnt und darauf hofft der kunde gibt sich damit zufrieden(im schlimmsten fall ohne rücksprache mit dem hersteller).
deshalb mein tip sich in so einem fall die antwort des herstellers grundsätzlich schriftlich bestätigen zu lassen.

so dreist werden aber die wenigsten einzelhändler vor ort sein, in dem fall kann ich als kunde dem entsprechenden händler aber wenigstens auf die finger (sc)hauen und druck machen, onlinehändler sind da wesentlich schwieriger zu kriegen.

lest euch einfach mal die bewertungen z.b. von rugasport bei idealo durch;-)...


----------



## Kharne (22. November 2013)

americo schrieb:


> dann lohnt aber auch ein weiterer streit nicht, da müsste man gutachten erstellen lassen...



In den ersten 6 Monaten der Händler, nicht der Kunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3idoronyh (22. November 2013)

americo schrieb:


> also...
> ich war gestern beim stadler und hab dort kräftig zugeschlagen.
> aus neugierde hab ich mal ne löffler soft shell hose mit windstopper anprobiert und der sass exakt da wo er sitzen muss.
> 
> ...


 

Aha.

Du warst einkaufen, und hast Klamotten gekauft. 

Aufgrund dessen (also OHNE NUTZUNG, ohne intensive, sportliche Nutzung, ohne Nutzung auch nur über einen Tag, geschweige denn mehrere Wochen!) weisst Du:

1: Dass der Windstopper "dort sitzt, wo Er sitzen soll"???!
(In meinen Augen soll der VORNE ÜBERALL sitzen, und das tut Er nicht.....).

2: weisst Du, dass das keine Schwitztüten sind, einfach so, aufgrund des Eindrucks beim Kauf.
Soso.
3: bemerkst Du, dass, weil Löffler schon lange Klamotten macht, eine Reklamation nicht passt, und man erstmal "ganz von vorne anfangen soll"...
Soso.

Dann noch die Aussage:"grundsätzlich glaube ich kann man jetzt schon sagen, dass löffler hier absolut vorbildlichen und kundenfreundlichen service zeigt." :????
Weil?

Weil beim 2. Mal(!) der Eingang der Beschwerde beantwortet wird, mit einem Textbaustein-Satz?
Findest Du Textbausteine extrem vorbildlich und kundenfreundlich??
Soso.


Aha.
Der eine erleidet nerv, weil die Hose (nach NUTZUNG!/ 1 Urlaub) kaputt geht, der andere rekjlmaiert vergeblich nicht gegebenen Funktionsumfang (Winddicht) und Du erledigst das alles bei einem Einkauf; aufgrund deines Inaugennehmens, im Geschäft! 


Du Held!


Du könntest als tester anfangen für die Industrie!
Statt al der langen tests, in Wüsetn, im Eis, auf Langstrecke: alles Quatsch, einfach den User hier fragen, der erkennt alles so, bei Inaugenscheinnahme!


----------



## americo (23. November 2013)

@3idoronyh,
erstmal finde ich deine persönlichen angriffe als etwas armseelig und amüsant.

Ich muss gestehn, dass ich wahrscheinlich schon einige jahre mehr am buckel habe als du, dass ich seit meinem 6 jahr skilanglauf gemacht habe. 

ich hab auch geschrieben, dass ich bereits meine 3. löffler gore jacke habe, zudem löffler langlaufhose, schöffel gore skijacke, gore unterhemden, tikots und bike short,  marmot regenjacke mit gore...
also drüber zu diskutieren ob gore materialen schwitztüten sind, halte ich für sinnlos.
Da muss ich auch kein materialtester sein.

Zur reklamation bei löffler:
wer wie ich schonmal erlebt hat wie große namhafte hersteller wie z.b. salomon, adidas, asics etc. mit "garantieansprüchen" umgehen und dass ist jetzt nur im sportbereich- glaube mir...

da erreicht man als kunde erstmal niemanden, irgendwann mit etwas glück heisst es- geht uns nix an, klär das mit deinem händler...

was soll löffler denn deiner ansicht da sonst machen für's erste?

natürlich ist nicht auszuschliessen, dass der händler alles richtig gemacht hat und löffler wirklich der ansicht ist, dass es "aussergewöhnlicher verschleiss" ist, ich maße mir nicht an dies- noch dazu aus der ferne, zu beurteilen.
aber einen versuch ist's allemal wert und die reaktion seitens löffler jetzt schon nicht alltäglich und bei jedem hersteller üblich.



> Aufgrund dessen (also OHNE NUTZUNG, ohne intensive, sportliche Nutzung, ohne Nutzung auch nur über einen Tag, geschweige denn mehrere Wochen!) weisst Du:
> 1: Dass der Windstopper "dort sitzt, wo Er sitzen soll"???!
> (In meinen Augen soll der VORNE ÜBERALL sitzen, und das tut Er nicht.....).



Warum hast du dir die hose dann eigentlich gekauft, wenn der windstopper für dich überall sitzen sollte, er aber nur über deinen knien sitzt?

Also wenn du dir eine hose mit windstopper an den knien kaufst, erst im nachhinein merkst, dass dir der windstopper viel zu hoch sitzt,  dich dann hier drin beschwerst, dass die hose nicht überall winddicht ist und dann hier drin reklamierst...?


----------



## 3idoronyh (23. November 2013)

Mein Freund, die Hose wird als "Windstopperhose" verkauft, da dachte ich halt schon, dass da auch überall vorne solcher sei!

ist das komisch??
Erwartet mann, dass ne Regenjacke überall. ausser an 2 Stellen dicht ist? Nee! Man erwartet, dass die ganz dicht ist!


ich wusste nicht, und ich habe nicht and er Hose gesaugt.
ich bin damit los, und habs nich glauben können, dass so ein Murks fabriziert wird! Dann war Sie verschwitzt, und so konnte ich nicht mehr tauschen?!


----------



## 3idoronyh (23. November 2013)

Fanboy!


----------



## jonibeck (26. November 2013)

Entspannt euch mal... Wenn ihr unbedingt streiten wollt, dann bitte per pm 

btt: Bisher noch nix neues von Löffler gehört. Habe heute mal ne Meinung von einem mir gut Bekannten Radladenbesitzer eingeholt und der meinte auch, dass Löffler zwar enorm kulant sei. In dem Fall aber irgendeine art von übermäßiger Belastung auf das Material eingewirkt haben muss. Er selbst hatte sowas in letzter Zeit auch öfter bei Vaude Rucksäcken, bei denen der Bauchgurt ne relativ spitze Kante hatte und dadurch die Hose/das Trikot aufgerieben hat. Ich werde trotzdem mal abwarten...


----------



## 3idoronyh (28. November 2013)

Hochhol...
Bin heute nur kurz ;-)) mit der Löffler nochmal los: es war seeehr windig, eisige Böen, und ich habe die Löffler angezogen, dadrunter ne Polster Short, und ne lange Rose Hose ohne Polster.
70 km ca und 4 Stunden, Trails, bei schneidigem Wind.
Bequem sitzen, das kann die Löffler!
Und der Witz: ich habe, vom Knie abwärts, bis zum Winterschuh, mir 2 Frühstücksbeutel zwischen Rosehose und die Löffler gepackt! Den Bereich also Winddicht gemacht, den die Hose bescheurteweise nur mit dünnem weichem Fleece abdeckt!

Das Ergebnis war ok, schwitzen tut man in dem Bereich kaum, das ging i.O.!
Ist nur eben lachhaft, dass die die Hose da nicht winddicht machen!


----------



## americo (5. Dezember 2013)

hat sich eigentlich schon was getan in der angelegenheit? nochmal was von löffler gehört?


----------



## mpmarv (9. Dezember 2013)

Meine Erfahrung mit Löffler geht komplett in eine andere Richtung.

Ich hab mir letzten Winter eine lange mit Windstopper gekauft und finde sie als 48er recht weit. Mit der Qualität habe ich bisher auch keine Probleme, allerdings fahre ich auch keine 100Km Touren im Winter.


----------



## 3idoronyh (9. Dezember 2013)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung mit Löffler geht komplett in eine andere Richtung.
> 
> Ich hab mir letzten Winter eine lange mit Windstopper gekauft und finde sie als 48er recht weit. Mit der Qualität habe ich bisher auch keine Probleme, allerdings fahre ich auch keine 100Km Touren im Winter.


 

Interessant!
Aber...geht denn deine Windstopperhose mit solchem Winddichtem Material bis ans Bein?

Oder endet das knapp unter/am Knie?
Denn wenn das so ist(und das denke ich schon) ists ja im Grunde keine Windstopperhose, sondern? " 1/2 oder 3/4 Windstopperhose....


----------



## mpmarv (9. Dezember 2013)

Korrekt, es endet unter dem Knie. Es heißt ja auch nicht Windstopperhose, sondern Hose mit Windstopper. Ich hatte die Hose in der Hand bzw. habe natürlich anprobiert und war mir im klaren, dass der Winstopper am Schienbein aufhört. Da sitzt ja auch nichts, was man vor Kälte schützen muss. 

Wichtig war mir der "Schutz" der Oberschenkelmuskeln und besonders meiner schmerzenden Knie (wenn kalt...). Andere Hosen halten sicherlich besser warm, sind dann aber auch sehr steif und unbeweglich, das wollte ich nicht. Da muss man schon selbst wissen, was man sucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3idoronyh (9. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir hiess es klar Windstopperhose....ich wüsste auch nicht, was Hose mit Windstopper gegen Windstopperhose bedeuten muss....womöglich gibt es dann noch Windgestoppte Hosen und Hosen, die den Wind stoppen, und so...
ich verlinke mal das, was im Inet so steht...
Unter dem Knie bedeutet dann, direkt darunter.
Da blääst es schöön rein, wnn die nicht eng wie irre sitzt....

Aaalso: bei rose: 
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/l...rhose-lang-ohne-sitzpolster-thermo/aid:136158 : Windstopper!

bei Löffler himself: "
*TRÄGER-TIGHT*
*WS SOFTSHELL WARM*

WINDSTOPPER® SOFTSHELL WARM

Winddicht, isolierend und atmungsaktiv, Netzträger, Rückseite aus Thermo-Velours, Transtex-Futter im Rücken, reflektierende Elemente.
 Schnitt: Körpernah"

Steht Windstopper! Nicht Hose mit Windstopper!
Das legt schon klar nahe, dass die den Wind stoppt, ergo vorne ganz so ist, und nicht unter, über dem Knie oder unter dem Oberschenkel oder sonst wo endet...
Der Name ist missverständlich....!

Bei Bike24 steht auch Windstopperhose, nichts von Hose mit Windstopper..
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...age=1;menu=1000,18,12;mid=347;pgc=11376:11379


----------



## mpmarv (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann deinen Unmut verstehen. 

Dennoch solltest du etwas die Augen öffnen beim Kauf. Das erspart dir zukünftig viel Wut.
Ich werde nicht weiter argumentieren, das führt zu nichts  Viel Glück bei deinem nächsten Kauf!


----------



## 3idoronyh (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich danke Dir für deine Empathie!
Ich muss aber anmerken, dass deine Ausage, es hiesse "Hose mit Windstopper" nicht richtig ist!

es heisst Windstopperhose, und das legt nahe, dass die natürlich ganz gegen den Wind mit Windstopper ausgelegt ist! Zumal ja steht HINTEN mit Flexmaterial, was wiederum nahelegt, dass das eben HINTEN ist, vorne ergi mit dem "Windstopper" was ja genannt wird!

Die Hose stoppt den Wind nicht, jedenfalls null unter dem Knie und der pfeift auch kalt nach oben....


----------



## lorenz4510 (10. Dezember 2013)

windstopperprodukte"eine nicht wasserdichte regen/schwitztütemembran" sind allesammt unterschiedlich aufgebaut und viele davon haben *zum glück* diese unsinige Plastiktütemembran nur partiell verarbeitet.

man sollte über diesen umstand eher dankbar sein als rumzujammern,
nicht ne vollplastiktüte bekommen zu haben in der man absäuft.

und  wie @_mpmarv_
richtig sagt:
 bei einkaufen ebenfalls den verstand mal zu benutzen schadet angeblich auch ned.


----------



## 3idoronyh (10. Dezember 2013)

.


----------



## americo (10. Dezember 2013)

ich glaub wir drehen uns hier irgendwie im kreis.
da kann ich mich mparv nur anschliessen. 
Augen auf beim kaufen!!! 
auch ich hab da schonmal mein lehrgeld zahlen müssen...


jonibeck hat in seinem letzten posting geschrieben, dass er eine zweite meinung eingeholt hat.
evtl. sollte er wirklich mal genauer den rucksack unter die lupe nehmen.
was mich wundert ist, dass die drüberliegende jacke so gar nix abbekommen hat.

wie die sache nun ausgegangen ist steht leider immer noch im raum.
hat sich löffler mittlerweile gemeldet, wie ist's ausgegangen?


----------



## lorenz4510 (10. Dezember 2013)

americo schrieb:


> evtl. sollte er wirklich mal genauer den rucksack unter die lupe nehmen.
> was mich wundert ist, dass die drüberliegende jacke so gar nix abbekommen hat.


 
ist eben auch der punkt der mir nicht klar ist, wenn zwischen hose und rucksackgurt ein anderes Bekleidungsstück liegt bekommt dieses doch die volle Reibung der gurte ab und die hose drunter müsste selbst bei längerer Nutzung "wie" neu aussehen.

selbst bei sehr weichem material mit viel gummi drin sollte das kaum passieren können.


----------



## powderJO (10. Dezember 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Ich danke Dir für deine Empathie!
> Ich muss aber anmerken, dass deine Ausage, es hiesse "Hose mit Windstopper" nicht richtig ist!
> 
> es heisst Windstopperhose, und das legt nahe, dass die natürlich ganz gegen den Wind mit Windstopper ausgelegt ist! Zumal ja steht HINTEN mit Flexmaterial, was wiederum nahelegt, dass das eben HINTEN ist, vorne ergi mit dem "Windstopper" was ja genannt wird!
> ...



wie b.scheuert muss man eigentlich sein, sowas nicht zu merken, sobald man die hose zum ersten mal in die hand nimmt? 

meine güte, wenn ich ne komplette windstopper will, schicke ich sie halt zurück dann und fertig. total absurd, deswegen hier so ein fass aufzumachen.


----------



## Fahrenheit (11. Dezember 2013)

Genau das verstehe ich auch net.
"Reklamation" heisst das Zauberwort...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3idoronyh (11. Dezember 2013)

ICH schreibe hier nicht von B. scheurt usw...was für ein Niveau...

ich schrob schon, wie es kam: wenn man mir eine Hose als "Windstopperhose" verkauft, dann gehe ich davon aus, dass Sie das ist: Wind-stoppend!

Ich zog dat Dingen an, um es probezufahren(ich habe mit allem möglichem gerechnet, dass es in der Ritze kneift, oder sonstwas, aber nicht, dass eine Windschutzhose aus Windstopper, hinten mit Flexmaterial unterhalb des Knies völlig Winddurchlässig ist!!!

Dann habe ich meine Tour begonnen, 80 Km, und danach war die Hose eingesifft, da habe ichs net mehr zu tauschen vermocht....wer lesen kann....schrob ich schon...

Nun macht hier nicht son Terror, die Hose ist jedenfalls alles mögliche, aber keine Windstopperhose, und das sollten die bei Löffler auch so schreiben....


----------



## lorenz4510 (11. Dezember 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Nun macht hier nicht son Terror, die Hose ist jedenfalls alles mögliche, aber keine Windstopperhose....


 
es ist ein ganz normaler windstopper-produkt, alles ist so wie es sein soll und den Terror macht hier wer anders,nämlich der 10x den gleichen unsin wiederholt der keinen interessiert und nix mit dem Thema zu tun hat.

wenst ne vollplastiktüte an den beinen willst kauf dir ne regenhose, das kriegst aber leider vemutlich auch ned hin.


----------



## americo (11. Dezember 2013)

"Geisterfahrersyndrom"... wie gesagt, ihr dreht euch im kreis.
ansonsten ist zu DEM thema ja bereits alles mehrmals durchgekaut.

wenn man schon so ein vollprofi ist der zig tausende von km unterwegs ist, sollte man auch in der lage sein sein equippment entsprechend zu kaufen.


was bleibt ist immer noch die antwort wie die sache mit der reklamation ausgegangen ist...


----------



## Fleischfresser (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mir ne günstige lange Hosenträgerhose von Löffler gekauft. Ohne Windstopper und so. Die hat mir so gut gefallen, dass ich gleich noch ne Windstopperhose von Löffler hinterher gekauft habe. Die Windstopper trage ich aber auch nur bei deutlich unter Null. Gefroren habe ich noch nie.
Für die typische steife norddeutsche Brise ist die Hose 100%ig. Allerdings fahre ich auch sehr selten mit Rucksack und im Winter selten über 60km am Stück. Dafür aber bei Schnee, Eis und Wind.

Ob ich einfach nur Glück gehabt habe glaube ich nicht. Ich bin zufrieden.

Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## jonibeck (12. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich mich nochmal an LÃ¶ffler gewandt habe, hat sich Fahrrad XXL nochmal bei mir gemeldet und mir auch direkt nen 100â¬ Gutschein zukommen lassen. Das ist doch jetzt schonmal ne deutliche EntschÃ¤digung. Ob die 100â¬ nun von LÃ¶ffler oder vom XXL kommen habe ich auch nachgefragt, Antwort dazu bekam ich aber noch keine.

Aussage der Mail war, dass es vermutlich durch eine Reibung mit dem Innenstoff der darÃ¼berliegenden Hose (Sombrio Charger Race Shorts 2011) zur Abnutzung kam. Die Sombrio Hose ist jetzt innen nicht unbedingt aus PlÃ¼sch, eine scharfe Kante o.Ã. konnte ich jetzt aber auch nicht entdecken.

Wie dem auch sei, der 100â¬ Gutschein wird XXL effektiv auch nicht so viel kosten, ich habe ne akzeptable EntschÃ¤digung und dieser Fall der Belastung wird vermutlich auch nicht so schnell wieder auftreten. Ich bin jetzt mal gespannt wie lange die LÃ¶ffler mitmacht. Die nÃ¤chste wird aber trotzalledem vermutlich wieder von Pearl Izumi sein.
  @3idoronyh: Nur weil "Windstopper"-Hose draufsteht, heiÃt das noch lange nicht, dass dort wirklich Ã¼berall Windstopper verwendet wird. Jede Firma hat doch da ihre eigene Philosophie, wie sie den Kompromiss aus winddicht und atmungsaktiv auf die Reihe bekommt. Deswegen kann ich den Kollegen nur beipflichten dich beim Kauf ordentlich zu Informieren.

DarÃ¼ber hinaus hab ichs bei meiner Hose gerade mal ausprobiert und auf der kompletten Vorderseite ist ein Windstopper-Material eingearbeitet. GefÃ¼hlt ist das am Knie verwendete Material noch etwas winddichter. Zwischen dem vorderen Teil am Schienbein und dem hinteren Teil, der an der Wade sitzt, merkt man doch einen deutlichen Unterschied!


----------



## 3idoronyh (12. Dezember 2013)

Na, dann werde ich jetzt, bissi spät, dann auch nochmal die "Windstopperhose" (es handelt sich ja real um eine "Hose, wo zum teil Windstopper verarbeitet ist, keineswegs aber durchgängig" reklamieren!


Eine "Regenhose" hat ja zwar keinen Regen eingebaut, ist aber für bzw gegen Regen...
Da erwartet man zu Recht bei einer Windstopperhose, dass die den Wind auch stoppt, was die Löffler eben nicht kann, weil Sie nicht durchgängig vorne dicht ist, sondern nur von oben bis zum Knie...!!
Auch Kondome, Plastiktaschen oder andere Tüten, wie auch Verpackungen sind eher optimal/Namenskonform, wenn die Funktion überall dem notwendigen Eigenschaften entspricht, und nicht partiell ohne Schutz ist....
Tüte, die super ist, aber unten einen Bereich hat, wo nichts ist, Kondom, was an einem Bereich eher durchlässig ist(dafür aber guut sitzt...


Schutzhelme etwa auch...wäre doof, wenn ein "Schutzhelm" zwar in vielen Bereichen den Schutz bietet, den der Name suggeriert, aber an, sagen wir, 25% am Hinterkopf nicht....weil er damit besser sitzt als die Konkurenz(was diese Hose von Löffler definitiv tut!).

Die werden schon wissen, wieso sie 100 Euro erstatten...Löffler sagt nichts, was sollen sie auch sagen....ist eben nicht winddicht...
Und der Laden hat dann erstatte, um Ruhe zu haben, wird das intern mit Löffler erstattet bekommen...

Sie ist schön, bequem, angenehm....
Windschutz bietet sie nicht!; ist nur partiell winddicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (12. Dezember 2013)

jonibeck schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, der *100 Gutschein* wird XXL effektiv auch nicht so viel kosten, ich habe ne akzeptable Entschädigung....


 
hat sich auf jeden fall ausgezahlt paar mails zu schreiben.


----------



## americo (13. Dezember 2013)

ich denk auch das sich das gelohnt hat, wobei eine neue hose evtl. auch ganz ok gewesen wäre.
andererseits wärs da sicher dasselbe problem gewesen, also ende gut alles gut!?
eine hose, die ja offensichtlich noch einwandfrei nutzbar ist und zusätzlich 100 euro...

zeigt jedenfalls wieder mal, dass es sich lohnt dran zu bleiben, sich nicht so einfach abwimmeln zu lassen.

eine reaktion von löffler wär zwar ganz interesswesen, aber man kann davon ausgehn, dass da intern mit xxl sicher entpsrechend "kommuniziert" wurde.


----------



## lockertour (26. Februar 2014)

Ich erwecke den Thread nochmal zum Leben, mit Bezug auf Löffler.
Ich hatte mir November 2012 bei Stadler im Abverkauf eine Löffler Windjacke mit abnehmbaren Ärmeln gekauft. Die Jacke hatte trotzdem noch 100 Euro gekostet, was ich nicht so wenig finde. Das Material ist auf der Innenseite auch Gore Windstopper. Die Jacke ist an sich super verarbeitet und das Material auch sehr angenehm zu tragen.

Mittlerweile bin ich mit der Jacke ca. 1.000 km gefahren. Und so oft habe ich sie auch nicht getragen im Laufe dieser 1 1/2 Jahre. Rucksack oder andere Belastungen direkt an der Jacke hatte ich keine, auch keine Äste, Schmutz etc. und ich habe sie auch nicht ständig getragen, wurde ordentlich ausgelüftet und immer passend gelagert.

Soweit so gut, aber an der Stelle, wo der Einstellungsknubbel des Hüftzuges sitzt, hat sich die Membran gnadenlos abgescheuert bis auf das Trägermaterial auf einer Fläche von ca. 0,6 x 1cm. Das habe ich allerdings auch erst vor zwei Tagen gemerkt.

Lediglich das Vorhandensein dieses Plastikeinstellers scheuert die Windstoppermembran durch. Das finde ich nun schon etwas frustrierend, da mir so etwas selbst bei wesentliche günstigeren Jacken noch nicht passiert ist nach einem so kurzen Zeitraum. Wenn ich die jetzt weiter benutze löst sich das Material bestimmt noch weiter... oder an anderen Stellen.

Wahrscheinlich ist ja das verwendetet Windstoppermaterial nicht annähernd so robust, wie die Werbung einem das immer erzählen will... Sehr schade. Aber so empfindlich hätte ich mir das nicht vorgestellt.

Ich habe jetzt schon mal Löffler kontaktiert und schon eine erste Antwort bekommen

"Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage und dafür, dass Sie sich für ein Löffler Produkt entschieden haben!
Um den genauen Grund für die Beschädigung feststellen zu können, ist eine Begutachtung im Haus nötig.
Aus unterschiedlichen Gründen ist es sehr wichtig, dass eine Beanstandung über den Händler abgewickelt wird.
Dieser wird sich dann mit uns in Verbindung setzen.
Vielen Dank für Ihr Bemühen!
Mit freundlichen Grüßen"

Mal schauen, wie jetzt Stadler reagiert.

Hier mal ein Bild:


----------



## lockertour (26. März 2014)

Hallo,
ich melde mich nochmal wegen der Jacke und wollte mal bescheid geben für die Interessierten. 
Zunächst bot man mir an, die Jacke zu reparieren, aber da ich noch an anderen Stellen Abrieb festgestellt hatte, wollte ich das nicht, da ich denke, sie geht einfach wieder kaputt.
Schade drum, die Jacke gefiel mir echt gut, aber 99 Euro ist mir dann doch zu teuer für sowas.
Also ich habe dann eine Gutschrift bekommen von Löffler, die beim Radladen in Bremen, wo ich das Teil gekauft hatte hinterlegt war. Das war sehr unkompliziert.
Just heute habe ich mir wieder eine neue Jacke zugelegt. Allerdings diesmal eine aus Windstopper Softshell, wieder von Löffler, aus der Winterkollektion? Zumindest war sie im Laden in der entsprechenden Abteilung dort ausgestellt. 
Sie ist nicht so leicht und kompakt wie die andere, aber ich hoffe stabiler. Sitz und Verarbeitung wirken super. Atmungsaktivität und Windschutz sind top, wie ich heute bei der Heimfahrt bemerkt habe. Ich habe wenig geschwitzt und der Wind blieb draußen!

Zu der alten Jacke aus Active Shell muss ich sagen, dass wohl das Gorematerial Active Shell sehr gut funktioniert, aber nicht so stabil ist. Ich habe sogar bei dem Nachfolgemodell meiner alten Jacke, die ich ebenfalls anprobiert habe, heute im Laden nämlich bereits im Neuzustand ganz leichte Abrieberscheinungen feststellen können im Bereich des Reißverschlusses, oben an der Schulter, mit dem man den Ärmel abtrennen kann. Klar, das ist natürlich ein exponierter Bereich, er auch viel Reibung und Druck ausgesetzt ist, trotzdem..

Das war mir dann doch zu vage, in zwei Jahren wieder eine defekte Membran zu haben.

Soviel zu Active Shell von Gore.


----------



## IndianaWalross (28. März 2014)

lockertour schrieb:


> Soweit so gut, aber an der Stelle, wo der Einstellungsknubbel des Hüftzuges sitzt, hat sich die Membran gnadenlos abgescheuert bis auf das Trägermaterial auf einer Fläche von ca. 0,6 x 1cm. Das habe ich allerdings auch erst vor zwei Tagen gemerkt.
> 
> Lediglich das Vorhandensein dieses Plastikeinstellers scheuert die Windstoppermembran durch. Das finde ich nun schon etwas frustrierend, da mir so etwas selbst bei wesentliche günstigeren Jacken noch nicht passiert ist nach einem so kurzen Zeitraum. Wenn ich die jetzt weiter benutze löst sich das Material bestimmt noch weiter... oder an anderen Stellen.



Dazu kann ich nur sagen, dass meine Schwiegereltern (ja hat nix mit Rad zu tun aber mit dem Thema) sowas bei angeblich "allen Jacken" hatten und seit dem machen sie diese Kordel direkt bei jeder neuen Jacke raus... sie sind da auch total überzeugt und lassen keine andere Meinung gelten.

Interessanter Weise habe ich bei allen Jacken so eine Kordel zum enger machen drin - da ich eben oben sehr viel Vorbau hab aber die Jacken dann unten wieder zu weit sind und daher brauche ich das auch. Und weder bei mir noch bei meinem Mann der auch einige Jacken mit so verstellbaren Kordeln hat - ist sowas (Abnutzung / Durchscheuern etc.) jemals aufgetreten. Und ich trage draussen fast dauernd irgendeinen Rucksack drüber da ich alle meine Jacken auch im Alltag und nicht nur auf dem bike nutze. Weder bei Jacken im Bereich 50€ noch bis hin zu den Jacken bis 200€. Von Vaude, Gore Bike Wear über Globi Hausmarke ist da alles dabei. 

Ist doch erstaunlich wie unterschiedlich da die Erfahrungen sein können.


----------

